# 25% off on all FoodSaver® products! ...2 days only



## DanMcG (Oct 22, 2009)

I got this in my e-mail and thought I'd pass it along. Enjoy.

http://jardencs.rsys1.net/servlet/we...nFmPJgRDkkDJht


----------



## fire it up (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Dan!
25% off is a great deal, I'll have to pick up some more bags.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 22, 2009)

Any thing to save money on those bags would help us all. I know we go thur alot of them in this house for sure. Thanks Dan your a bud for sure. Thanks again I just got 5 rolls of 11" bags for 26.50 plus tax. So everyone one here run and get you some too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link, some good prices...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Dan -I will be ordering some bags- I don't order the small ones any more - I just use the big ones for everything. I find that if I make the bags really big and reuse them they last for a long time . We usually seal up 4 chicken breasts at a time and I start with a bag that is about 30" long and just cut off a little each time to open - we get 10-15 uses out of each bag


----------



## haloman (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow... That worked out great, had been going to order one anyhow.  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Dan, I just ordered the new model V3860 with all the extra goodies and more bags. It was a great deal!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







My other one still works like a champ but I wanted the extra features the new model has. I might keep it or maybe sell it if someone is interested, not sure yet....


----------



## tndawg (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Dan!!!!

Just ordered a 2460 and a marinater for $125 shipped!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the post. Picked up a sealer for my Dad for Christmas and some rolls for me since I just ran out.


----------

